# Các khiếu nại không hài lòng dịch vụ tour du lịch liệu có được giải quyết không mấy chế?



## Tống Thu Thủy (15 Tháng năm 2018)

Sắp hè rồi nên nhà mình cũng đang tính đi du lịch Châu Âu cho mát đặc biệt là muốn đi Pháp vì Pháp có bờ biễn khá là đẹp. Tìm hiểu nhiều thông tin trên mạng thấy dân chúng đồn đại nhiều tour mất uy tín mà giá cao nữa nên nhà mình cũng hơi sợ. Nhà mình muốn đi mấy tour uy tín tuy mắc 1 xíu nhưng không sao đặc biệt tour đó có thể đáp ứng mọi khiếu nại của khách hàng trong mọi trường hợp nên mình muốn kham khảo ý kiến của mấy mẹ từng đi rồi để biết đường đăng ký tour. Mình xin cám ơn mấy má trước chúc mấy mẹ mạnh khỏe nha hihi!


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (22 Tháng năm 2018)

e mới lần đầu nghe Pháp có bãi biển đẹp luôn đó ^^. Nếu bạn có dự định đi Pháp thì nên qua các nước Đức, Thụy Sĩ luôn, chứ đi Pháp ko thì hơi phí ạ. Mấy nước đó gần gần sát bên nhau,như Vn sang Cam vậy thôi


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (28 Tháng năm 2018)

mẹ có đi Pháp thì nên ghé quảng trường Trocadero nhé, nó nằm ngay tháp Eiffel luôn, tha hồ selfie các kiểu sống ảo


----------



## Đoàn Kiều Nhi (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> mẹ có đi Pháp thì nên ghé quảng trường Trocadero nhé, nó nằm ngay tháp Eiffel luôn, tha hồ selfie các kiểu sống ảo




xin visa có dễ ko chị??? mà c đi tour hay tự túc vậy?!? E cũng đang dự định cuối năm đi, mà chỉ ngại mấy khoản chứng minh tài chính lớm.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (28 Tháng năm 2018)

đi Châu Âu đẹp nhất vào khoản mùa thu,lúc đó cây chuyển màu lá siêu romantic các mẹ à. Mùa đông dịp cuối năm thì canh lúc có tuyết rơi hãy đi, nhưng mà nên mang theo cây nhíp cho ox nhé ^_*


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (28 Tháng năm 2018)

Trong xóm e có bà đi kia mới đi Nhật bên Tugo về hồi tháng 4. Mỗi lần e gặp bả  là bả khen Tugo quá trời quá đất luôn nào là bên đây ưu ái khách hàng lắm, HDV nhiệt tình lắm, chuyến đi tuyệt vời lắm, em nghe mà ganh tị với bả luôn vậy á . không ấy chế thử lên tìm hiểu Tugo xem sao nha. Chúc chế có chuyến đi vui vẻ!!!


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (28 Tháng năm 2018)

em cũng nghe nói về cảnh đẹp của các bãi biển ở Pháp rồi mà vẫn chưa biết ra sao. mẹ nào đi rồi cho em xin vài tấm hình kham khảo nha kk


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (29 Tháng năm 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> em cũng nghe nói về cảnh đẹp của các bãi biển ở Pháp rồi mà vẫn chưa biết ra sao. mẹ nào đi rồi cho em xin vài tấm hình kham khảo nha kk




Em đi cách đây hơn 2 năm, ở Paris siêu đẹp, giờ muốn đi lại quá, hiuhiu


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (29 Tháng năm 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> em cũng nghe nói về cảnh đẹp của các bãi biển ở Pháp rồi mà vẫn chưa biết ra sao. mẹ nào đi rồi cho em xin vài tấm hình kham khảo nha kk



Mấy biển đẹp ở Pháp nè chế ơi Pampelonne Beach, Palombaggia Beach, Porquerolles Island,.... mình cũng mới tìm hiểu trên mạng thôi chứ được đi bao giờ hết )) mơ ước đặt chân qua đó dù chỉ một lần mà chưa đc nè huhu


----------



## Lý Ngọc My (30 Tháng năm 2018)

chế qua pháp mà được tour nó book cho khách sạn Pullman Paris Tour Eiffel Hotel thì tuyệt quá luôn á. khách sạn này nằm kế bên tháp eiffel nên tối tối chế buồn ra ngắm cảnh thì thơ mộng lắm.


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (30 Tháng năm 2018)

có mẹ nào thưởng thức qua món Súp hải sản kiểu Pháp chưa, món này mình nghe mọi người khen nhiều nên cũng muốn thưởng thức một lần cho biết tiện thể đây em xin reivew mấy mẹ luôn ahihi!


----------



## Lê Tuyết Ngân (30 Tháng năm 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> có mẹ nào thưởng thức qua món Súp hải sản kiểu Pháp chưa, món này mình nghe mọi người khen nhiều nên cũng muốn thưởng thức một lần cho biết tiện thể đây em xin reivew mấy mẹ luôn ahihi!


Súp hải sản nghe cũng giống lẩu hải sản ở VN mình nên theo e nghĩ mùi vị chắc cũng không khác lẩu bên mình là mấy đâu chế ơi hehe


----------



## Nguyễn Đoan Trang (30 Tháng năm 2018)

E nghe nói nếu mình dùng bữa ăn trong nhà hàng thì đừng nên gọi coca, mấy chế cho em hỏi tại sao zạ ?


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (30 Tháng năm 2018)

À đúng rồi chế ơi không nên Coca bởi ở Pháp đây được coi la sự xỉ nhục cách nấu nướng của đầu bếp tại đây, thay vì gọi coca chế có thể gọi 1 ly rựu vang hay chai nước khoáng nha.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (30 Tháng năm 2018)

À chế qua Pháp nên chuẩn bị tiền mặt khi mua sắm nha hay ăn ún nha, hạn chế dùng thẻ tín dụng vì lãi xuất cao.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (30 Tháng năm 2018)

Paris, Bordeaux,Bourges,Cannes,Lille ,... mình mới liệt kê cho chế những thành phố tráng lệ nhất nước pháp mà ai đi du lịch đều muốn đến, vì thế nếu chế đăng ký đi tour nhớ xem trong hành trình của tour có đi qua những nơi đây không nha. Qua pháp mà không được tham quan mấy thành phố này thì không có ý nghĩa gì đâu chế ơi. Chúc chế có chuyến đi vui vẻ bên gia đình !!!


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (30 Tháng năm 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Paris, Bordeaux,Bourges,Cannes,Lille ,... mình mới liệt kê cho chế những thành phố tráng lệ nhất nước pháp mà ai đi du lịch đều muốn đến, vì thế nếu chế đăng ký đi tour nhớ xem trong hành trình của tour có đi qua những nơi đây không nha. Qua pháp mà không được tham quan mấy thành phố này thì không có ý nghĩa gì đâu chế ơi. Chúc chế có chuyến đi vui vẻ bên gia đình !!!


Cám ơn mẹ nhắc nhở nha mình sẽ lưu ý đến vấn đề này khi đăng Ký tour ạ :* :*


----------



## Lý Ngọc My (31 Tháng năm 2018)

mẹ qua pháp đừng nên sử dụng taxi nha.  taxi bên đây khá đắc  đỏ với khó bắt được lắm chế ,tốt nhất chế nên đi xe buýt, nếu chế đi xe buýt thì có thể ngắm được nhiều cảnh đẹp hơn. Mà nếu mẹ đi tour em nghĩ mẹ đk Tugo hợp lý á trong đây nhiều mẹ review với e lướt fb thấy người ta cũng khen quá trời nên cũng khá an tâm


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Mấy mẹ cho e hỏi quần áo mỹ phẩm bên Pháp hay sale vào khi nào ạ ?


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Mấy mẹ cho e hỏi quần áo mỹ phẩm bên Pháp hay sale vào khi nào ạ ?


Mình nghe nói bên pháp thường có 2 mùa sale off hấp dẫn nhất diễn ra vào tháng 1 và tháng 6. Ngoài ra các cửa hàng bên đây thường chia ra 3 đợt để sale off và đợt cuối cùng thường thường sẽ là đợt sale off nhiều nhất. Chế thớt đi vào tháng 6 thì tha hồ mà sắm đồ nhé kk


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Mình nghe nói bên pháp thường có 2 mùa sale off hấp dẫn nhất diễn ra vào tháng 1 và tháng 6. Ngoài ra các cửa hàng bên đây thường chia ra 3 đợt để sale off và đợt cuối cùng thường thường sẽ là đợt sale off nhiều nhất. Chế thớt đi vào tháng 6 thì tha hồ mà sắm đồ nhé kk


Nếu e mua đồ trái mùa thì có rẻ hơn đồ trong mùa không mẹ. Tại e thấy bên châu âu hay có kiểu mỗi năm một mùa.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng năm 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Nếu e mua đồ trái mùa thì có rẻ hơn đồ trong mùa không mẹ. Tại e thấy bên châu âu hay có kiểu mỗi năm một mùa.


Có chế ơi!!! đồ trái mùa thường thường hay được nhập về mấy nước châu á bán lắm. Bởi vậy mình thích đặt đồ châu âu qua mạng là vậy vừa rẻ lại vừa đẹp nữa )))


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (31 Tháng năm 2018)

E đăng ký đi tour không biết tour nó có dắt tới mấy khu mua sắm không nữa, saleoff nhiều vậy mà không mua được gì hết thì tiếc lắm các mẹ à hix


----------



## nhoxquy03 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

hè này định đi Pháp nè


----------



## Lý Ngọc My (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> E đăng ký đi tour không biết tour nó có dắt tới mấy khu mua sắm không nữa, saleoff nhiều vậy mà không mua được gì hết thì tiếc lắm các mẹ à hix


Mẹ cứ khéo lo. Đa số tour bây giờ hay dành ra ngày cuối cùng cho khách tham quan mua sắm lắm nên chế cứ yên tâm giữ sức khỏe cho tốt vào rồi tha hồ lựa đồ )


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

các mẹ đi Châu Âu mua đồ cứ như đi SG Square vậy =))) ko kiểm soát thì viêm màng túi đó nha


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Pháp nó xem trọng cách giao tiếp hành xử lắm nên chế cần phải tìm hiểu kỹ khi qua đó nha. ox em làm trong cty pháp nên giờ nếp sống nhà em không khắc gì nước pháp thu nhỏ rồi nè =[


----------



## VNAPharm (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Mình chưa có kinh nghiệm vụ này


----------

